

Free Ruby on Rails book (require free registration) - systems
http://www.netbeans.org/servlets/NewsItemView?newsItemID=1238

======
systems
Sun seems serious about Ruby ... I wonder for how long or for how far!

------
blogimus
Has anyone here downloaded and read the book? Is it worth the time?

